# EFI Elctronic Fuel Injection



## faster (4 سبتمبر 2006)

Efi نظام الحقن الالكتروني في السيارات في عربات التويوتا


----------



## على على (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا واذا امكن ارسال باقى انظمة تشغيل السيارة و بالتحديد : electric system , power steering ,autgearing ولكم كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## سيارة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الملف موجود في موقع www.autoshop101.com و يوجد عليه اكثر من 60 ملف عن الانظمة الكهربائية و الالكترونية في السيارة و جميعها عن سيارات تويوتا.


----------



## faster (5 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الملف عن jetronic في سيارات ال BMW


----------



## faster (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ سياره شكرا علي التوضيح لكن انا قصدت ان اضع الموضوع بشكل منفصل وهذا الموقع اللي ذكرته انا من انزلته علي منتدي صيد المواقع الهندسيه وهذه عبارة عن بدايه لملفات تم تجميعها بعد مجهود كبير وستري في الملفات التي تاتي بعده


----------



## سيارة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي faster يعطيك العافية و مشكور، ممكن اتعاون معك اذا احببت ان نشرح نظام الحقن الالكتروني بالكامل.


----------



## faster (7 سبتمبر 2006)

يا هلا بيك اخي سياره وانا احب ان تشاركني حتي نستفيد من ما تحمله من علم وانا جاهز بكل ما عندي وبسم الله نبدا


----------



## سيارة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

انا على اتم استعداد و لكن يجب ان نضع مخطط او فهرس لكي نقوم بترتيب شرحنا لان نظام الحقن يتكون من عدة انظمة فرعية، و ارجوا ان نعمله باللغة العربية حتى يستفيد منه اكبر قدر ممكن من الزملاء و تستطيع ارسال رسالة خاصة لي فيها البريد الالكتروني الخاص بك لكي نستطيع ان نتفق على المادة العلمية و المصادر التي نريد اخذها منها.

اما بخصوص الترجمة ، فانا على اتم الاستعداد لان مستوى اللغة الانجليزية عندي ممتاز و لدي القدرة على تعريب المصطلحات.


----------



## ابراهيم يحيى علي (17 فبراير 2007)

لو تكرمتم يا مهندسين عندي مشروع تخرج في نظام الحقن الالكتروني في سيارات الهوندا
ارجوا المساعده ببعض المعلومات الله الله لاتبخلوا علينا


----------



## accu2007 (5 مايو 2007)

faster قال:


> Efi نظام الحقن الالكتروني في السيارات في عربات التويوتا[/quoشكرا جزيلا


----------



## accu2007 (5 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sponsor (5 مايو 2007)

لو كمان نحلم بحقت الديزل في التويوتا


حلم جميل بس نلاقيه فين؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابراهيم يحيى علي (5 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يباركم فيكم ما قصرتو معي وما انا مصدق انكم بترسلو لي بهذه المعلومات عن الحقن الالكتروني في التويوتا
والله اشكركم من اعماق قلبي
بس لو تكرمتم تجيبوا لي موقع او رابطه عن الحقن الالكتروني في الهوندا لان مشروعي محصور في الهوندا
او تجيبوا لي ايش الاختلافات بين التويوتا والهوندا عشان يكون واضح لي
والف الف شكر لكم يا منشرين العلم


----------



## حسن الشهري (7 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن ترسلوا لي معلومات عن نظام الحقن الالكتروني واتمنى تكون حديثه
وياليت باسرع وقت
وشكرا لكم


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات شيقة فعلا


----------



## ابراهيم يحيى علي (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال انشاء الله انا اسف لانقطاعي عن المشاركه معكم وذلك لانشغالي في الدراسه
وانا معكم قلباً وقالبا في كل مواضيعكم واعمالكم اللتي لم تبخل علينا في كل ما نحتاجه

تحياتي لجميع الاعضاء وجميع الاداره والعاملين في هذا المنتدى العملاق


----------



## ابراهيم يحيى علي (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال انشاء الله لجميع الاعضاء والاداره
سامحونا على التقصير معكم في المشاركه في مواضيعكم المهمه والفعاله لمجتمعاتنا والشيقه وذلك لانشغالنا في الدراسه 
واشكركم على هذا المنتدى العملاق والاكثر من رائع وانشاء الله بنكون معكم قلباً وقالباً معكم في اي خدمه تطلبوها مننا.
تحياتي الحاره لجميع الاعضاء والاداريين في هذا المنتدى


----------



## omdaa52 (4 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع لكم وافر الأحترام


----------



## انتروبي (14 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يا اجمل منتدى


----------



## عمر محمد3 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومنتظرين الشرح


----------



## الامريكي (28 أبريل 2008)

*الف شكر لك ..*

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع الرائع:14:

مشكور جدأ يالغالي :1:


----------



## خالد شلبى 2 (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------

